# Where you gonna be for the opener?



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Just getting back into hunting so I'm limited to public lands. Can't decide between metzgers (a total zoo but lots of birds), pickerel creek (zones make crowding not a problem but there is a risk that you won't be drawn), and pt. mouillee in michigan (has zones and 2 other open marshes) but I haven't hunted there in about 10 years and have no idea how it is/has been lately. Where is everyone else hitting up?


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll only be able to hunt a few hours in the morning on openeing day. Farm duties call so it will be a quick hunt back at our pond. Should produce a couple of mallards and maybe a woodie or two. Just enough to take the edge off!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't know yet. For the north zone if the weather is right I will go hunt walbon res. If not I will be at gevena. When the south zone kicks in I am hittin lake logan. I will tell you a hunt on public land is ok as long as you do your home work.
Good luck 
Brad


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Opening of North Zone: Killbuck for opening day and then probably the Big Island marsh.

Opening of South Zone: Probably Delaware, The Rivers, Buckeye Lake, Lake Logan.

Can't wait...


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Killbuck Marsh for me.
It is a tradtion to get together with a few friends and maybe shoot a little.
I was surprised there last year. Because,
Most years there are a lot of teal and a few woodies.
Last year was all woodies taken for small birds. Only got 1 G.W.Teal there last year, the second weekend of the season.

South Zone maybe Salt fork?


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Going on a Indian Pricness father/daughter camp out that weekend.  Promised my little girl I would take her before the dates were posted. Plus it scores me points with moma for later in the season. On Monday and Tues. of opening week I will hit Alum or Delawere when everyone is at work.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

As always I will be opening my northern season on killdeer. Last few years havent been that great for birds up there on the opener, but it has also been in the 80's the last few years on the opener. Hopefully this rain and these cold fronts will continue into next weekend. Last year wasnt hot hot but the wind was cookin bout 50mph. Only birds that were flying were ones gettin kicked up. For the Southern zone, will be good ol Indian Lake. Not complaining or anything but between the Skybuster, the crowd, the bass fisherman fishin under your blind right in front of you and the game wardens hassling ya and treating you like criminals just for being out, not sure why I even bother with indian till you have to start breakin ice to get out! But hey its all fun and ive just come to expect that that is just part of the sport, too bad it has to be that way.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Hopefully, I'll be in a blind on Nimisila. I'm having double hernia surgery Tuesday the 11th (day after my birthday). I hope I'm feeling well enough Saturday to sit in the blind. I know I won't be blowing on any calls, and hopfully I'll get a shot or two in.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

hetfieldinn, what blind #. i will be in # 22 for opening day.not sure for sunday yet and ottowa on monday.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

blind #3. Looks like this


----------

